# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Ozono e o Aquario de recife

## João Magano

Publicado na www.reefkeeping.com, by Randy Holmes-Farley

Conjunto de 3 artigos, os dois primeiros já estão disponíveis:

Ozone and the Reef Aquarium, Part 1: Chemistry and Biochemistry, publicado em de Março de 2006.Ozone and the Reef Aquarium, Part 2: Equipment and Safety, publicado em Abril de 2006 Ozone and the Reef Aquarium, Part 3: Changes in a Reef Aquarium upon Initiating Ozone, publicado em Maio de 2006

----------


## João Magano

O segundo artigo também já está disponivél (link na 1ª mensagem do topico):

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ora aqui está uma óptima leitura de cabeceira para os próximos tempos.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

LOL! É exactamente o que andei a fazer o mês passado e agora este mês. Mas olha que não dá muito sono  :SbClown:  

Abraço,

----------


## João Magano

3ª e ultima parte (link na 1ª mensagem do topico):

----------

